
New online accelerator – to combat coronavirus world and aftermath - ragnarsass
https://salto.co/growth-camp-emerge
======
tptacek
What's funny to me about this is they managed to get coronavirus below the
fold on a web page ostensibly _about fighting coronavirus_. Instead, the
entire first screen of painted content on my 15" Macbook is a "Salto" logo, a
new "Salto" brand ("Salto Growth Camp EMERGEncy" \--- they couldn't even use
the word "Emergency" without Techcrunching it), "Brought to you by people
behind LIFT99, Pipedrive, Bolt and Skype".

~~~
triplesec
Thank you for pointing it out so succinctly: this HN post does indeed smell
highhly of serious self-bromotion

------
ragnarsass
With last 48 hours we have put together 100% free online accelerator for
HealthTech, GovTech, FoodTech, EdTech, remote work - startups - those who has
STRONG IMPACT shaping TODAYS’s and the post-crisis WORLD. Backed by unicorn
founders from Skype, Unity, Bolt, Pipedrive & Taizo Son & 30+ founders &
investors. Would be amazing if you can recommend me personally who are the
best candidates - around the world, so i can contact them ASAP!

------
rkulbergs
Martin Villig from Bolt, Kaarel Kotkas from Veriff, Ragnar Sass - these are
some world star mentors

------
vladimirpolo
Great initiative, Ragnar! Good luck!

------
jkaljundi
Great much needed initiative! Let's hack!

